# Are handmade clubs better?



## Jesse

In the end, are you going to be better off making your own clubs or just buying them like normal people do? I have absolutely no expirience with this, but I know some people have had great and horrible expiriences with both ways, so what's your take on this?


----------



## enti342

I think that buying clubs is better, you know that they won't just fall apart when you swing.


----------



## white_tiger_137

If you know what you're doing, it's great, as the parts for a club are usually less than 1/2 the price of the club off the rack. All my clubs except my putter and lob wedge are handmade, and I've never had problems with heads flying off, shafts breaking, etc.


----------



## Michael311

Wow, interesting. I never knew that people construct their own clubs.


----------



## gOLfEr056

It is true that if you make your own clubs you will save some money and you will have the pride when playing with it, but I don't think any club I have ever made has been quality. They usually have something wrong with the grip and when it comes down to it I have wasted all my time and money in trying to build my own club that either has something wrong with the grip or maybe it is too long or anything like that.

I find if you just buy your own clubs it will all work out better in the end. But that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Michael311

Where would you buy the parts, anyway?


----------



## white_tiger_137

golfsmith.com


----------



## ebittner

I think that buying a club is a lot better becasue if it breaks it may be under warranty and buy a club is a lot easir. If you go and make your own and it breaks you are out of luck and you either need to make a new one or go buy one.


----------



## Michael311

True, probably the ones you buy are better. But, I think it would be a lot of fun making your own.


----------



## Thumperfive

if you've got the room for the equipment I think it'd be great to make your own clubs... but you gotta be careful otherwise you'll be sued when your club ends up in someone's face by accident!


----------



## Phreak

I think that buying clubs is better even is someone else makes them I would trust facort clubs over handmade.


----------



## Thumperfive

but wait... back when the game first started there wasn't manufacturers pumping out clubs!

it wasn't until quite recently that it all got clean and massmarket, right? So anyone seen any of those early clubs?


----------

